# 2006 MacWorld Expo BOLD Prediction



## georgelien (Dec 28, 2005)

Even though I just recently bought myself a HR PowerBook G4, I expect a brand new PowerBook with Intel dual-core mobile processor best known as Yonah.

Brand new iBook and Mac mini with Intel single-core Yonah will be released shortly after.


----------



## kainjow (Dec 28, 2005)

And a new black iPod shuffle.

I predict iBook first, then PowerBook later.

Mac mini will be DVR like.

iLife 06, iWork 06.

Leopard preview.


----------



## powermac (Dec 28, 2005)

My opinion is on new PB line with intel processors. PB has to get caught up in speed. The gap between portables and desktops, ghz wise huge.


----------



## Shookster (Dec 28, 2005)

Didn't I hear that they were planning to make a mobile G5? If so, that would probably come out before Intel laptops.


----------



## kainjow (Dec 28, 2005)

Shookster said:
			
		

> Didn't I hear that they were planning to make a mobile G5? If so, that would probably come out before Intel laptops.


Where have you been?


----------



## symphonix (Dec 28, 2005)

That really isn't that bold. Its already official that Intel are officially launching Yonah the day before the keynote, and its pretty safe to say it will turn up in at least one new product. The most likely contender is the Mac mini, with the PowerBook and iBook also distinct possibilities.

The best info I have though says there will not be a mobile G5.

I'm just hoping that there is something really out of left field and unexpected. I think there are a few things we could reasonably expect: new versions of iLife and/or iWork, some neat updates to existing lines, a sneak preview of MacOSX 10.5, and a lot of chatter about iTunes, iPod and Aperture. All of these would be quite satisfying, though I'd only consider the keynote a hit if we see at least one really unexpected thing that has half the people here moaning about how ugly or stupid it is (before they even see it properly), and the other half jumping for joy and watching attentively for the first of the items to ship.

In the spirit of making a bold prediction though, here is my one:
*The Mac mini will be retired and replaced with another entry-level Mac with media centre functionality. It will be physically larger than the mini, will have more capabilities for inputting and outputting audio-visuals than any Mac so far, will have a Front Row remote, and be somehow made at the same price point and RAM/HDD specs as the current mini.* ... And the crowd will, of course, go wild.

I also wouldn't be surprised to see Airport Express be reinvented. This has been a great product and customers are only now just starting to work out how good it is, so Apple will of course want to replace it right now with a better one.


----------



## fryke (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes. After all the rumour-waves about intel-Macs in January (PowerBooks being among them in many rumours), it's not really that bold.


----------



## ScottW (Dec 28, 2005)

My Prediction:

Apple will release Intel Macs in 2006.


----------



## lilbandit (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd love to see something along the lines of what symphonix suggested. A Quicktime/open standards based media centre is something I would buy.


----------



## MacFreak (Dec 28, 2005)

Of course! Steve Jobs already said it will released new Mactel in early of 2006. Its bold news that Apple's new Intel-based laptop computers will be produced by Quanta and Asustek for ibook and Powerbook with all speces on it. It will be cool


----------



## fryke (Dec 28, 2005)

Not bold either, MacFreak, it's been in the news and on rumour sites. Also: Both Quanta and Asustek have been making iBooks and PowerBooks for a while.


----------



## georgelien (Dec 28, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> That really isn't that bold. Its already official that Intel are officially launching Yonah the day before the keynote, and its pretty safe to say it will turn up in at least one new product. The most likely contender is the Mac mini, with the PowerBook and iBook also distinct possibilities.





			
				fryke said:
			
		

> Yes. After all the rumour-waves about intel-Macs in January (PowerBooks being among them in many rumours), it's not really that bold.




It's BOLD . . .
because I said so.

  Kidding.

It's "BOLD" because the first wave of rumors were about the possible new Mac minis and new iBooks. Then the rumor of the new possible PowerBooks emerged.

This prediction is "BOLD" because I not only predict three new product lines but I also stated the type of processors used in these machines.


----------



## fryke (Dec 28, 2005)

To "boldly" predict something would mean to predict it in a way that no-one had predicted it before and it would also mean that your prediction would assume that everyone would stop in awe, probably disagree etc. However, that's just not the case here, because both the product lines as well as the processor have been talked about already. And both in other places as well as here. In threads not too old...


----------



## ScottW (Dec 28, 2005)

fryke, did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed?  To admit that, would be very *bold* of you.


----------



## fryke (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess so. *grmph*...  Am I *bold* now? ... Hm. Yeah, this hasn't been my best day. Guess it shows. But I'm still right. Just not that polite.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 28, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> I guess so. *grmph*...  Am I *bold* now? ... Hm. Yeah, this hasn't been my best day. Guess it shows. But I'm still right. Just not that polite.



It _must_ be a bad day.  I haven't seen you use your trademark _underscores_ since you posted today.


----------



## fryke (Dec 28, 2005)

Using search (since we've got that), I've found the following threads that I've posted in today with underscores... ->

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=265481

Woops. Only one. Must be right about it.


----------



## chevy (Dec 28, 2005)

I predict:

We will have *TWO* keynotes ! 

1) One for the fantastic iPod results and the new iPods of the quarter (when will iPod models be as numerous as Swatch watch models ?)
2) One for the new Intel Macs (including Mac mini or the new Multimedia Mac solution, maybe even better integrated with the iPod of the first presentation).

Or ?

Or ?

You all have seen that Apple has a contract for huge quantities of Flash memory... so why not make a solid state *Mac nano* ??? This would allow Apple to sell an expensive minimal PC ! And as Apple controls the Flash memory supply... nobody else can take significant market shares !


----------



## fryke (Dec 28, 2005)

Already happened. Sony has a deal with Samsung about _more_ NAND flash memory than Apple has taken from Samsung... http://haligon.blogspot.com/2005/12/sony-preparing-nano-competitor.html ... But still interesting. I'd LOVE a subnotebook with ~32 GB "harddrive" (the harddrive being NAND flash memory).


----------



## ApeintheShell (Dec 28, 2005)

* 2006: 
             iPod Shuffle White/Black
             iPod 5G 80G 160G

             Widescreen iBook G4  13' 15'
             Mini iBook G4  10' 12'
             Mac Mini G5 with Front Row

             iLife 06 
             iWork 06 [Pages, Keynote, Numbers]
             Mac OS X Leopard 10.5
     2007:  
            iPod 6G
            iPod Nano 2G 4G 6G

            Powerbook
            PowerMac
            iMac (new design)

            iTunes Movie Store
            iLife 07 [Pages, Keynote, Numbers, Data]
            iTunes Mobile [Nokia, Motorola, Sony Ericcson]
    2008:
           Khaki pants
           Banana cream pie
           Tick spray
           Gorilla repellant*


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ape

You might be right about the iMac in 2007.  Whenever the iMac gets a new processor it changes design.  G3 - CRT, G4 - Lamp, G5 - Monitor

My Predictions for Macworld 2006 :

Leopard Preview

iPod Shuffle (512) dropped in price to 79 bucks

1GB Nano for $149, 4GB Nano for $199, 8GB Nano for $250

iLife 06 with all the upgrades + Front Row for any mac now *legal*

iWork 06 with the Addition of a Spreadsheet App and Database App

Intel announcing that the Yonah (Centrino Duo) is Ready

Mac Mini Redesign w/ DVR+Front Row etc etc etc all the rumor mills have it

iBook/Powerbook 12" Discontinued replaced with a 13.3"

Intel based Laptops with Centrino Duo's debut, all Single Core (for now Dual Core Coming at the End of the Year)


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 29, 2005)

I think the MacWorld releases will be mostly 10.5 previews and a new set of iLife Applications. Also a lot of you have forgotten that Apple hired away  major Elgato employee. So i would not be surprised if we did not see a better Front Row or video streaming in a new Airport Express.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Dec 29, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> I think the MacWorld releases will be mostly 10.5 previews and a new set of iLife Applications. Also a lot of you have forgotten that Apple hired away  major Elgato employee. So i would not be surprised if we did not see a better Front Row or video streaming in a new Airport Express.



I hope for Apple's sake ur wrong, and we do see at least a few of these bold hardware predictions come true. So many people are so excited about it (myself included), that it would be a huge anti-climax if it were just 10.5 previews!

I'm hoping symphonix's predictions about a new Mac Mini w/Front Row are true. I'll definately be picking one of those up. I've been holding off buying a HDD recorder for my TV on the assumption that this would be the case!


----------



## georgelien (Dec 29, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> fryke, did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed?  To admit that, would be very *bold* of you.



It's okay, ScottW, I always appreciate fryke's honesty.

Besides, my post would be so boring without his comments.


----------



## fryke (Dec 29, 2005)

Actually, I think 10.5 previews won't happen, since usually, it's the developers who see a new OS first, not consumers. So I'd say: Leopard will be shown in June at WWDC, like everytime.


----------



## MacFreak (Dec 29, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> Quanta and Asustek have been making iBooks and PowerBooks for a while.



Frye: It had rumors for while?  Where is your proof.  

RGrphc2: Preview of 10.5 during MacWorld is DOUBT! I agreed with Frye that preview of 10.5 will show off during WWDC.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 29, 2005)

my prediction: i'll be waiting for the webcast.  like a kid before christmas.  a guilty pleasure.


----------



## fryke (Dec 29, 2005)

For example, there were these rumours back in the day: http://www.fscklog.com/2005/01/digitimes_power.html ... As well as this one in German: http://www.macnews.de/news/57917 ... If you're googling for "asustek quanta ibook powerbook" you'll find a lot of older information about Apple using those companies for producing the 'books.


----------



## MacFreak (Dec 30, 2005)

Frye: I didnt realized it has been rumor since Jan 2005.  (Sorry)


----------



## symphonix (Dec 30, 2005)

> We will have TWO keynotes !



Nah. I *boldly* predict that Steve will announce that the Macworld keynote will now become known as the iPodworld keynote.

My not so bold prediction: iWork will get a spreadsheet program called "Numbers".


----------



## chevy (Dec 30, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> Actually, I think 10.5 previews won't happen, since usually, it's the developers who see a new OS first, not consumers. So I'd say: Leopard will be shown in June at WWDC, like everytime.



I think that as Apple must maintain the distance with the Rosemont photocopiers, WWDC will see the first demo of MacOS 11. Completely new interface, still UNIX base (of course), but completely new interface paradigm. A merger of Front Row and Spotlight that can be used on minimal devices as well as huge servers, from screenless iPods (over audio) to multiscreen image servers.

But that will only be in June 06 !


----------



## chevy (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a goooood one:

a new product ! the merger of the Mighty Mouse with the Motorola PEBL: the first phone-mouse device (hopefully wireless) !


----------



## MacFreak (Dec 31, 2005)

chevy said:
			
		

> I think that as Apple must maintain the distance with the Rosemont photocopiers, WWDC will see the first demo of MacOS 11. Completely new interface, still UNIX base (of course), but completely new interface paradigm. A merger of Front Row and Spotlight that can be used on minimal devices as well as huge servers, from screenless iPods (over audio) to multiscreen image servers.
> 
> But that will only be in June 06 !



Impossible..


----------



## chevy (Jan 1, 2006)

MacFreak said:
			
		

> Impossible..



That's why they may do it.


----------



## georgelien (Jan 1, 2006)

Core Solo and Core Duo

http://www.internet-nexus.com/2005/12/apple-coremac-corebook.htm


----------



## MacFreak (Jan 1, 2006)

chevy said:
			
		

> That's why they may do it.



Again.. Impossible!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 1, 2006)

georgelien said:
			
		

> Core Solo and Core Duo
> 
> http://www.internet-nexus.com/2005/12/apple-coremac-corebook.htm



coreBook?  no.  it sounds too "flashy technology" for apple.  core is a name without substance.  apple's naming system is VERY logical usually, and doesn't stray too far from the nature of the product. iMac - internet Mac.


----------



## Shookster (Jan 1, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> coreBook?  no.  it sounds too "flashy technology" for apple.  core is a name without substance.  apple's naming system is VERY logical usually, and doesn't stray too far from the nature of the product. iMac - internet Mac.


iPod?

But yeah, CoreBook doesn't sound like a good name at all. I think the "Power" in Powerbook and PowerMac comes from the fact that they're powerful, not that they use PowerPC chips. If that was the case, as all Macs use PPC processors, wouldn't they all start with "Power"?


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> coreBook?  no.  it sounds too "flashy technology" for apple.  core is a name without substance.  apple's naming system is VERY logical usually, and doesn't stray too far from the nature of the product. iMac - internet Mac.



They might name it simple as well remember then original Powerbooks the Duos?  That name might come back.  Powerbook Duo or iBook Solo (which sounds something out of a Star Wars Movie)


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know about that.  They might just stick with the PowerBook and iBook name.  Remember that the PowerBook existed WAY before the Power PC chips made it inside the Macintosh.  The Power Mac name was used as a marketing tool if you ask me to make it seem as though they were more powerful than their predecessors since they now had _Power_PC CPUs as opposed to the 68K CPUs.  They might even continue with that since it would be consistent to the consumer.  Again, remember who the Power Mac is geared towards...._power_ users, not POWER processors. 

I think the names will remain unchanged...of course, we won't know until they are released won't we...


----------



## mindbend (Jan 1, 2006)

The only way I see the laptop names changing is if they start doing like Intel with "Centrino", which is really a collection of technologies.

PowerBook and iBook as names are great for distinguishing the Pro end from the Consumer end, but one could make the argument that a "Centrino" approach might provide a new interest as wel as clarification to a set of technologies (airport + bluetooth + dual core Intel = "Pacific" or something).

Personally, I find the "Centrino" approach confusing. I recently had to buy a PC laptop to run some PC-specific apps (and yes, I have VPC. Tried it on my dual 2.7. Doesn't cut it.) Anyhoo, since I haven't really been paying attention to the PC world, I was pretty confused about what "Centrino" meant. I thought it was the name of a chip. Oops. Best Buy wasn't particularly helpful in clarifying what "Centrino" really meant.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 1, 2006)

I love the iBook/iMac thing, but the problem is soooooooo many other companies - small and large - are jumping on the iBandWagon. People are forgetting Apple started it. 

@ Shookster

Yea I know, iPod doesn't follow the (iMac = Internet Mac) logic. It's been discussed a few times in this forum. the "i" originally stood for internet, but over time it has come to mean nothing specific. 

It's used to make the product more personal, as in ("i" = me, my own, belonging to me).


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 1, 2006)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> They might name it simple as well remember then original Powerbooks the Duos?  That name might come back.  Powerbook Duo or iBook Solo (which sounds something out of a Star Wars Movie)



i've already said this somewhere


----------



## mi5moav (Jan 1, 2006)

ichat with VOIP and more tv shows .mac integration with itunes (movie store) airport express 2 and new cinema displays. I have a feeling that every mac and mac display will have isights built in... we already know that the new powerbooks and ibooks will have them as well. Bluetooth with Stereo capabilities(old but hopefully, firmware upgrade) wireless mighty mouse


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i've already said this somewhere



yea, just stating that this is probably the best route for apple to name their machines, either that or just make it simple and drop the chip name from the title not Powerbook Duo, just Powerbook


----------



## fryke (Jan 2, 2006)

Knowing Apple, I'd say they'll go with something simplistic. "PowerBook" really is enough. "G4" also didn't state whether it was a PPC 7410 (Titanium PowerBook G4 400 and 500 in 2001) or an MPC 7447 (the latest AluBooks).

And: Motorola didn't refer to the 74xx processor as the G4 much, and IBM didn't refer to the 970 processor as the G5 much. Basically, Apple could call the Yonah processor line "NG" or "T1" or "MX" or "PC", doesn't really matter. (I know the G4 stands for "4th generation PowerPC", but still...) There also never was a PowerBook II, and the Roman two in this name could stand for dual-core. I'd actually like that. However, if the iBook would take the single-core Yonah, then iBook I would look a bit off. Hm... PowerBook and iBook. That's enough. Really. Gosh, I've spent way too much time writing and reading this past weekend...


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 3, 2006)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that every mac and mac display will have isights built in... we already know that the new powerbooks and ibooks will have them as well.



I think you have hit the nail on the head with these predictions.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 3, 2006)

seems a bit sony vaio to me.  no-one needs an isight.  it's a gimmick to get people to buy into imac.  for consumers etc.


----------



## fryke (Jan 3, 2006)

Actually, integrated cameras are a PROBLEM for many professionals, since you can't have them if you're working in a company that forbids them. (Fear of espionage.) It's a problem known from mobile phones with cameras.

I _personally_ wouldn't mind having an iSight built-in. If it's small enough. Because I don't actually need one.


----------



## Shookster (Jan 3, 2006)

It only really makes sense to have the cameras built into laptops, as it can be difficult to mount cameras onto them.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Shookster said:
			
		

> It only really makes sense to have the cameras built into laptops, as it can be difficult to mount cameras onto them.



it can be, but what about people who actually have the iSight?


----------



## fryke (Jan 3, 2006)

If they have a PowerBook and an iSight and buy a PowerBook with an iSight they might sell one PowerBook and one iSight.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 3, 2006)

I also would like to add that depending on the Apple releases this year that I expect this year to be the best stellar year Apple as ever had. I am personally waiting (like Microsoft) for WWDC and the showing of 10.5.


----------



## malexgreen (Jan 3, 2006)

ITMS serves up first-run movies in 480p, 720p, and 1080i. You can purchase/rent and download them in HD-DVD or Blu-ray format (or just DVD format) to play on your DVD player if you don't like playing them on your computer.
Intel-based systems will be delayed to Q2'06 and powerbooks with PCI Express and the PPC 7448 and even higher resolution will be announced for Q1. Dual PPC core IMACS, and minis will debut.
Dual core IMAC's, powermacs, and mac minis will become media centers with airport and airport express having digital media adapter capability so that you can send your media throughout the house to any TV you want. You'll be able to DVR OTA digital and analog signals with support from 1 or more cable/sattelite providers promised in the future.
They give a target date for the release of leopard of Q2, 2007. It will have a x86 emulation layer built in with 10-20% slowdown versus native applications.


----------



## fryke (Jan 4, 2006)

That's bold, but... I really think Leopard is gonna come out at the end of 2006 &#8211; as previously said by Steve Jobs, and I think we _won't_ see an x86 emulation layer for PPC Macs, since the problem is having enough X86 apps on intel Macs &#8211;*not the other way 'round...


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Actually, integrated cameras are a PROBLEM for many professionals, since you can't have them if you're working in a company that forbids them. (Fear of espionage.) It's a problem known from mobile phones with cameras.
> 
> I _personally_ wouldn't mind having an iSight built-in. If it's small enough. Because I don't actually need one.



It's easier to block a camera than a microphone. Indeed if you visit high tech centers in Asia or old industrial companies in Europe, you will go through severe controls, and they will stick an aluminium paper on the camera of you cell phone for the duration of your visit.


----------



## malexgreen (Jan 4, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> That's bold, but... I really think Leopard is gonna come out at the end of 2006  as previously said by Steve Jobs, and I think we _won't_ see an x86 emulation layer for PPC Macs, since the problem is having enough X86 apps on intel Macs *not the other way 'round...


 
My reasoning for the emulation layer is that my guess is that they will delay Intel-based Macs to late Q2, 2006. And will push it back to Q3 when Q2 comes to an end.


----------



## fryke (Jan 4, 2006)

Yes, but why would they have to emulate X86 because of that?


----------



## Shookster (Jan 4, 2006)

What's the point in an x86 emulation layer? Surely that will reduce the number of people who (eventually) upgrade to Intel-based Macs?


----------



## jackr (Jan 6, 2006)

OK, now, _this_ is what "bold" is all about:

It will be revealed that the new Intel logo is part of a joint Apple / Intel agreement to replace D-dropped-e-ll with Apple as the premier consumer of Intel processors!


----------



## mi5moav (Jan 6, 2006)

Might have more info on Mactel(hate that name) but I don't think they will be available till end of February or early March at the earliest.  VOIP in ichat and a lot more video downloads are my big wants... I really hope that Apple makes a huge announcement that they bought some company... they better start spending some of their money soon.  A new video camera with small HD from Apple, if they don't release one next week then I'm just going to go out and buy a canon or casio, can't wait any longer. Would love a small upgrade to airport express and would like a firmware upgrade to bluetooth on our stinking macs that allow use of stereo bluetooth headphones with our macs, jeeeeez.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jan 6, 2006)

There are rumors now that Apple is going to release 42" and 50" Plasma HD Monitors

http://www.powerpage.org/archives/2006/01/exclusive_apple_plasma_displays_to_rock_mwsf.html

The source comes from a Friend of a Friend...who knows if it's true


----------



## Shookster (Jan 6, 2006)

50"? That's over twice the size of my monitor. But how many people could afford or have the room for one? I'm not sure.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 6, 2006)

The rumours about the 50" monitors are mostly speculation, but there are some other interesting claims to back them up. Some rumours are that Apple plan to introduce a "Final Cut Extreme" option for cinema production, at a cost over $10,000 per seat. The video format they are planning to use is a higher definition than any current display can handle natively, and is really intended for digital cinema. As a result, there is rumour of an accompanying 40 or 50 inch display, and a new video adapter format. These displays would cost tens of thousands of dollars and really only be used by the bigger studios, and it is likely that Apple will work with other manufacturers to make this happen.

However, these rumours mean very little to Macworld, nor will it mean anything to 99.99% of consumers, so we can safely put this into the "maybe" pile and leave it at that for now.

We do know that Apple have booked a lot of expo-space and presentation time for the National Broadcasters Association convention in July this year, but then this isn't really unusual for Apple.

I am however reminded of talk over a year ago that Apple wanted to move their digital hub concept into the living room, as more of an entertainment appliance. We've been seeing the first hints of this, but I really think we're only just starting to scratch the surface of what could be achieved.


----------



## chevy (Jan 7, 2006)

That's just professional business.

What is of interest to me is what Apple is proposing for consumer market. And this is where I expect a revolution based on the new Intel processors and Front Row.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 9, 2006)

Well it looks like things are starting to happen because .Mac services will be down on the 10th for "maintenance".


----------



## malexgreen (Jan 9, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Yes, but why would they have to emulate X86 because of that?


 
To run Windows apps without the need for windows on a Mac. Probably a crazy idea, but if they would pull it off, you heard it here first


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 9, 2006)

malexgreen said:
			
		

> To run Windows apps without the need for windows on a Mac. Probably a crazy idea, but if they would pull it off, you heard it here first



This exists today with WINE and DarWINE.

What you might want is the ability to run Windows apps _quickly and effortlessly_ on a Mac.  That would be something nice to see. 

Personally, I would prefer that the devs would code for the Intel Mac running OS X x86 than have Windows apps run in a WINE-like environment, but that's me.


----------



## fryke (Jan 9, 2006)

_That's_ long been confirmed: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/ (CodeWeavers) will have their product ready for intel Macs.


----------



## mi5moav (Jan 9, 2006)

Steve, say it aint so!!!   Please do not announce your retirement tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jan 9, 2006)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> Steve, say it aint so!!!   Please do not announce your retirement tomorrow!!!!!!!!!




huh?


----------



## Zenzefiloan (Jan 10, 2006)

Well what i personnaly believe will be introduced is:

MAC MINI INTEL
IBOOK INTEL ONE AND ONLY 13.3 INCH MODEL

BETTER PRICING FOR ALL OF THE ITEMS MENTIONED ABOVE

NEW SHUFFLE BLACK WITH SINGLE LINE DISPLAY 1GB & 2GB 
IPOD NANO @ 4GB AND 6GB

ILIFE 06
MIGHTY MOUSE WIRELESS
LEOPARD PREVIEW

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2006)

I THINK YOU'RE SCREAMING TOO LOUD. 

As previously mentioned, I _don't_ think Leopard will be previewed until WWDC in June. It just makes no sense to preview it now...

I think there'll be an iPod nano 1 GB (as well as the previous 2 and 4 GB versions, of course) and only a 512 MB shuffle (but adding black as an option).

iLife '06 and iWork '06, of course. And an intel iBook. Not so sure about the Mac mini, but it _could_ get FrontRow. I certainly _hope_ Apple will let all users of Macs have FrontRow. Bluetooth remote would be good.


----------



## senne (Jan 10, 2006)

When someone types in CAPS you actually read it loud in your head. Ha! Ha!


----------



## kainjow (Jan 10, 2006)

Kevin Rose claims:


> 15" intel Macbook - order tomorrow, ships Feb (thinner, dual core)
> iPod FM receiver
> iWork/Life '06
> New remote of some type
> ...


----------



## gerbick (Jan 10, 2006)

funny.  10 pages of speculation from "those in the know" and there's only one post, the one above mine, that was right.

Rumor-mongering should be outlawed or ridiculed.  If not both.


----------



## georgelien (Feb 23, 2006)

georgelien said:
			
		

> Even though I just recently bought myself a HR PowerBook G4, I expect a brand new PowerBook with Intel dual-core mobile processor best known as Yonah.
> 
> Brand new iBook and Mac mini with Intel single-core Yonah will be released shortly after.




Could there be brand new iBook next Tuesday?


----------

